# Yeast for Australian Sparkling Ale



## Danicomix (31/5/21)

Hi, i'd like to brew an australian sparkling ale..I have some doubt about the yeast...what do you prefer? I have no experience with Australian Sparkling Ale!!! 
Wyeast 1098 british ale or Wyeast 1312 london Ale III?
Thanks 
Daniele


----------



## MHB (31/5/21)

Pretty much the same answers as you got in your last thread on the subject.
Here are a couple of links from Coopers that might help
Coopers Sparkling Ale
FAQ Yeast from Coopers Bottles
I think if all that is too hard I would use a dry yeast wither Saf S-04 or Nottingham would work well.
Mark


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (31/5/21)

Living in Italy are coopers ales hard to come by?


----------



## Danicomix (31/5/21)

MHB said:


> Pretty much the same answers as you got in your last thread on the subject.
> Here are a couple of links from Coopers that might help
> Coopers Sparkling Ale
> FAQ Yeast from Coopers Bottles
> ...



...but in the last thread I haven't ask for the yeast but only for the grist!!!
Thanks for the link and for the suggests!!!


----------



## Danicomix (31/5/21)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> Living in Italy are coopers ales hard to come by?


Yes! For me is quite difficult...so I ask you some suggest!!!!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Danicomix (31/5/21)

Thanks!


----------



## MHB (31/5/21)

There are distributors in some neighbouring countries; they might be able to tell you who sells it closer to you.
Mark

*FRANCE*
*Company*
Southern Cross Beverages
*Address*
33 Place Louise De Bettignies, Lille, France, 5900
*Telephone: *+33 (0) 642 790 511
*Fax:* +33 (0) 359 350 375
*Email: *[email protected]
*Website:* www.scbeverages.com/home

*SWITZERLAND*
*Company*
Amstein SA
*Address*
Z. I. La Verya, St Legier VD, 1806, Switzerland
*Telephone:* + 41 21 943 51 81
*Fax:* + 41 21 943 50 53
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website: *www.amstein.ch


----------



## Danicomix (31/5/21)

MHB said:


> There are distributors in some neighbouring countries; they might be able to tell you who sells it closer to you.
> Mark
> 
> *FRANCE*
> ...



Thanks! 
I try to contact them!!!

But about my yeast proposal..what do you think?
Thanks Daniele


----------



## elmoMakesBeer (31/5/21)

I’m sure culturing up Coopers Sparkling can be fun, and you can enjoy the hard-to-get (for you) beer. But can you get White Labs WLP009 Australian Ale? I’ve not used it but apparently it’s the same strain as Coopers.
I enjoy S-04. Not the same but it’s a good yeast. I’m sure you’ll make good beer one way or another.


----------



## MHB (31/5/21)

Stylistically its closest to a Best Bitter so
Wyeast Best Bitter.
Mark


----------



## Danicomix (1/6/21)

MHB said:


> Stylistically its closest to a Best Bitter so
> Wyeast Best Bitter.
> Mark



Ok thanks!! My reseller have wyeaat London Ale III...have you ever tried this???


----------



## MHB (1/6/21)

I find it very fruity, Coopers is fairly clean with malt well forward.
W 1318 will throw lots of esters if its just a smidge warm, its the go to yeast for those brewing NEIPA's if that gives you any clues. Perhaps if you brewed as cool as you could it will be a bit more restrained.
Personally I would choose something else, but then its a matter of what you can get your hands on. I'm a big fan of W 1099 and W 1968, but again personal taste and availability.
Mark


----------



## Kjokkakim (11/4/22)

How would the Coopers Dry yeast work in a Sparkling Ale?


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (11/4/22)

It would ferment it very well but it's not the yeast they use in their beers, which is why they recommend culturing from their bottles, if you can get their mild ale that is the best one to use.


----------



## Kjokkakim (11/4/22)

I'm aware it's not the same, that's why I ask. Here in Europe Coopers are rather rare, so I'll have to find alternative ways to find yeast. I have access to Coopers orginal dry yeast or alternatively I could use an English strain like Nottingham or S-04.


----------



## clarkejw (12/4/22)

You might try to find the White Labs WLP009 Australian Ale Yeast. I have used it with great success in Australian Sparkling Ales. There is a rumour that it's the yeast Coopers uses, but, apart from that, it's very good. I also second the culturing from Coopers bottles.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (12/4/22)

The English ale strains may give you a close flavour, I have only used Wyeast 1099 once in a very odd brew so wouldn't comment on it yet, I have used their Yorkshire ale yeast 1469 a fair bit in English bitters and I think it is my favorite though I don't think it will be anything like the coopers yeast, I have used WLP 029, Burton ale a fair bit too, it doesn't produce as much flavour as 1469. I have used Nottingham a few times and that produces some good esters if you let it warm up a bit but it is a lively fermenter and high attenuator. S-04 I have used a bit too but don't think that it produces much by way of esters, maybe if you did it on the warm side it would.

All the above English strains will flocculate well which again might not make a beer like Coopers.

WLP009 is said to be Coopers yeast, I would try and get hold of that, otherwise I would probably go with the Nottingham and mash high, 68-69 to keep the wort less fermentable.


----------



## Kjokkakim (12/4/22)

Thanks a lot for your write up.
I might go for 1469 or Nottingham. I thought FG on the sparkling was super low, 1.004 to 1.006 according to bjcp, which would suit Nottingham.





Beer Judge Certification Program







www.bjcp.org





If I want a less flocculant strain with esters how about London Ale/ Verdant?

btw no mention of Coopers Dry, I take this as forget it


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (13/4/22)

I've no real experience of the coopers kit yeast but as they say to culture from their bottles I don't think it would be very close.

Verdant might be a good choice, I've tried it in bitters, American pale ales and Pacific ale, I didn't prefer the esters it brought and have gone back to my regular yeasts for those beers. I have no experience with London ale yeast


----------



## Brewman_ (13/4/22)

Reading through this thread I have punctuation overload. Is there a reason for it??? !!!!


----------



## Brewman_ (13/4/22)

I would try 1318. I never have in that beer but it has crossed my mind more than once.


----------



## clarkejw (14/4/22)

I heard somewhere that Coopers buys their kit yeast in from an outside supplier. It's an all-round yeast, and bears no resemblance whatsoever to their brewing yeast.


----------



## yankinoz (14/4/22)

clarkejw said:


> I heard somewhere that Coopers buys their kit yeast in from an outside supplier. It's an all-round yeast, and bears no resemblance whatsoever to their brewing yeast.



Conventional wisdom, repeated many times on this and other forums, is that the outside supplier is Mauribrew. Although neither party confirms it, it makes sense, because Mauribrew is a sizeable operation but not very many retailers list their yeasts.


----------

